# Steeping Flaked Wheat?



## Kieren (22/6/05)

I've been looking for a good extract recipe for a Belgian wheat ale, something similar to a Hoegaarden (although I believe you can't do a traditional Wit beer with extract).

Several recipes i've read include steeping flaked wheat but my understanding was that all wheat malts had to be mashed. Is this correct or is there a wheat malt that can be mashed? I would like to some specialty malts but still keep it a nice "white" colour, hence no carawheat. 

Kieren


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/6/05)

Kieren,

Steeping flaked wheat will serve no purpose at all. To really gain the full effects of a witbier you really need to mash some grains to some degree. Either that or just buy some wheat malt extract that hopefully will be light in colour.

If you're really feeling confident try and hold your flaked wheat (no more than say 300g) and 1 kilo of malted barley together in 2-3 litres of 65-67c water for an hour and strain through a collander. Then just recirculate the lot slowly through the grain bed again. Absolute clarity is not important with such a small amount.

Factor about 800g less malt extract into your recipe in lieu of the small mash and you'll have a far nicer, more authentic beer.

Warren -


----------



## Kieren (22/6/05)

Thanks Warren,

thats what I thought, seems a lot of people must be wasting their time and money steeping wheat. I'm still getting my equipment together to go full mash, can't wait.

Kieren


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/6/05)

Kieren,

To do a small mash like I was talking about all you really need is stuff that's most readily available in your kitchen.

Collander, 5 litre saucepan or better and perhaps a cheap thermometer.

Good way to get some practice while building your all-grain equipment portfolio. Perfect beer style to do it with to as a bit of excess haze is no big deal.

Warren -


----------



## Kieren (22/6/05)

It certainly is tempting. I would just be worried about HSE when draining the wort through the collander. But maybe i'll just go for it. I have a WYeast 3944 sitting in the fridge at home i might get going. 

Cheers
Kieren


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/6/05)

Kieren,

HSA will not be an issue with such a small-scale mash. Did quite a few of them when I first started out and the resultant beers were good.

Do your first partial and you'll never look back. You've effectively opened a lot of doors then and you'll wonder why you waited so long.

Warren -


----------



## Kai (22/6/05)

Stick an eighth of a teaspoon of metabisulphite in the mash if you're worried about HSA.


----------



## Weizguy (22/6/05)

Kieren said:


> I've been looking for a good extract recipe for a Belgian wheat ale, something similar to a Hoegaarden (although I believe you can't do a traditional Wit beer with extract).
> 
> Several recipes i've read include steeping flaked wheat but my understanding was that all wheat malts had to be mashed. Is this correct or is there a wheat malt that can be mashed? I would like to some specialty malts but still keep it a nice "white" colour, hence no carawheat.
> 
> ...



Kieren,

I have brewed extract versions of Witbier. The colour comes out a little dark (more amber than white), but the flavour is still good. Depends how close U wanna match the beer style. Definitely good enough to drink! :beer: 

Even better with part mash (JW ale malt and flaked wheat + oats), but the colour is still not quite right. Still good enough for a prize at the Bathurst comp a few years ago, up against ag beers.  

Still have to make an ag version. Have the ingredients, but not motivated this time of year. More of a Summer beer. I should try soon anyway, coz my ag/ sour mash Berliner weisse came in well, for both colour and taste. My technique must be OK, then.  

Seth


----------

